
Stalking people online for thought crimes - Sphax
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/golang-dev/pOvceAZwLHY
======
4ad
Thanks for posting this here, I am the person who wrote the complaint.

I use Go since the day of the public announcement. I love Go. I contributed to
Go the Solaris port, the arm64 port, and now I am finishing up the sparc64
port. I don't want to play a game of who's contribution is more important, but
since I started contributing to Go, I received only unfair treatment from
people associated with the Go project in either official capacity, or from
powerful members of the community.

This is just another example (one that broke the camel's back apparently) of
the shit I have to swallow to contribute to the project I love.

I cannot continue contributing if I all I get is insults, nobody thanks me for
anything, and people are actively hostile against me and discriminate me
against me at conferences. Sorry.

~~~
danielvf
Thanks for your contributions.

~~~
4ad
Welcome.

I have some plans that would improve the portability of Go and some plans for
some tools that will aid debugging complex Go systems. Sort of like a
debugger, but much broader in scope and programmed in Go instead of some ad-
hoc scripting language. Hope people will find it useful.

The ideas come directly from my painful experience in debugging low-level Go
runtime issues.

------
enkiv2
This guy should grow a thicker skin. If you act like a jerk online, someone
_will_ complain about it, even if you don't recognize their right to do so.

Also, "stolen intellectual property"? They should steal his pixie dust and
unicorns too.

~~~
4ad
> This guy should grow a thicker skin.

I think I have a very thick after dealing with so much shit thrown at me over
years.

> They should steal his pixie dust and unicorns too.

You have not read my links carefully. Nobody stole my code. I voluntarily gave
the solaris, arm64 port, and now sparc64 port to the Go project. You are
welcome to grep the git log for my name, or try running Go on SPARC:
[https://github.com/4ad/go](https://github.com/4ad/go)

Many tens of thousand of lines given away with no expectations other than
human decency.

It was a different person's, and a different project stolen by a completely
different project. How I am treated by the Go project is completely orthogonal
to what happens to other people's stolen code. However, I have provided links
so that anyone can independently verify that part of the story, if they are
interested in it.

~~~
enkiv2
Whether or not the complaint is legitimate is irrelevant.

If you're going to complain about somebody, you should expect people to
complain right back about you. When they do so, writing a post whining about
it ends up looking childish -- it's hardly "stalking" or "thought policing".
People complain about each other's writing style on the internet all the time.
Being butthurt about getting an email isn't so rare and precious that you
should write a thinkpiece about it and post it to HN.

~~~
4ad
> Whether or not the complaint is legitimate is irrelevant.

I do not want to live in a world where truth does not matter. Truth is all
that matters.

> If you're going to complain about somebody, you should expect people to
> complain right back about you.

Oh, I definitely expect people to complain about me. I support their right
fully. Here it is not a case of complaint. It is a case where a non-technical
group of people think it has the authority over my interaction with a
_different_ group of people, and takes an _administrative_ action.

A bunch of people are _threatening_ me and actively take action against my way
of being.

> Being butthurt about getting an email isn't so rare and precious that you
> should write a thinkpiece about it and post it to HN.

I have not posted to HN. I have posted on the Go mailing lists. I have no
control of what is posted on HN. I posted on the Go mailing list because there
are other people who feel the same (I know because they told me), and are
afraid to talk in fear of repercussions. I posted in the minute hope that
things might change.

This incident is just another event in a long streak of events of constant
discrimination by some people associated with the Go project. It is no sole
event, although my e-mail to the list mentioned only this particular event.

